# Robinul



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

I have been given the drug Robinul for my recently diagnosed IBS. Since I am not sure the diagnosis was correct, I am afraid to take the drug.Has anyone else taken it and what exactly does it do?Appreciate hearing from you. Thanks


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Georgie. I don't know much about Robinul except it's an antispasmodic. It should help with the painful spasms in the intestines. Have you had any tests to diagnose IBS?


----------



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

PEARLDROPSI had a brief 10 minute exam by a colon "specialist". My druggiest suggested that I discontinue taking it because it made me more constipated than I am already. So now I am learning to live with the spasms. It's the swelling that I can't hardly tolerate.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Georgie. I'm certainly no expert but if it was me I think I'd be far from happy with just a 10min examination. Have you not had any tests at all? Usually when you see a specialist they start by taking a full history of your problems. In my case I had the usual blood tests, followed by a sigmoidoscopy. They usually check for more serious diseases before giving a diagnosis of IBS. If I was you, I'd ask to be seen by another specialist. It is your right for a second opinion. Don't suffer in silence as there are many different medications which could help you. Good luck!


----------



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

PEARLDROPSYes, this all started when I had a routine colonoscopy just for health check up. The day after the scope I started having burning pain and pain on my right side, along with a lot of swelling. A few days later the gurgling, growling, constipation, etc.My family Dr. did a Cscan, blood stool test, and an ultra sound. He thought it looked like blood pools in my right colon so he sent me to the "specialist". He's the one that said I have IBS and prescribed RoBinul, a suppository compound, and valium. The Robinul made the constip. worse, so I quit taking it. So now I am back to square one . My advise, do not get a colonoscopy unless you are having problems that indicate you should get one. My healthy life style has been ruined all because I was trying to do the right thing.Sorry, but I am very discouraged.


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Georgie, I was given Robinul by my 2nd gastroenteroligist. He thought that I had IBS or Crohn's Disease. I still dont know which, and am now on my 3rd GI. Anyways, Robinul is an antispasmodic with a bit of antidiarrheal too, so its no wonder you are more constipated. I was given it to control diarrhea. I dont think it was very effective so I stopped taking it after a few months. It made me bloated and caused extreme dry mouth and excessive thirst. I started off on 1 mg and then ended up taking the 2mg version called Robinul Forte. I certainly wouldn't take it if I was constipated if I were you. You should demand more tests from your doctor. It doesn't sound right that your symptoms didn't start until after the colonoscopy. If you want to take an antispasmodic for the cramps, ask your doc for one that doesn't include an antidiarrheal. There are several out there. Hope this helped. Andrea


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

That sounds dreadful Georgie. A routine Colonoscopy? I've never had one, as yet, but I certainly wouldn't want one just as routine. You certainly need to get to the reason why you are now having problems which you didn't have before the test. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

ANDREA37This so-called specialist said my IBS was lying dormant until I had the colonoscopy, then it "came alive". I don't believe that for a minute, does anyone else?I have a call in to see if he can prescribe something other than Robinul, but from reading all these posts there isn't anything out there that will help C.I will let you know what this brilliant Dr. says.


----------

